# Guppies



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi! This might be a silly queston but...............i have 4 female guppies and 2 males. My females all have a black gravid spots and have done ever since i had them.
How do i tell if they are pregnant? I have a small tank ready and waiting for fry but i don't know when to move the females over.
Any advice gratefully received...........thank you in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're pregnant. Actually, "gravid" is the more correct word.
Anyway, the females get really, really fat to the point that their abdomens look like they might burst, and often start to look a bit boxy instead of round. That's hard to describe, but easy to remember once you've seen it. You shouldn't wait that long, though; just move them at the really really fat stage. Also, you can shine a flashlight at the gravid spot to see inside. When you see little eyes reflecting back at you, you know it's almost time. Don't use too bright a light, please; they don't have eyelids.


----------

